# Convertisseur de vidéo ?



## So0paman (1 Mai 2020)

Bonjour !

Petit topo : l’autre jour j’ai récupéré sur mon iPad depuis mon Nas une vidéo en MP4 filmée avec mon Osmo Pocket. Je voulais l’ajouter à l’application Photo, mais il ne me le proposais pas dans les options.

Et pour cause c’est un format mp4 non compatible Apple. Il fallait donc la convertir.

Je vais donc sur l’App Store chercher une application pour ça, pensant trouver facilement. Je n’ai trouvé que des applis hyper cheap blindé de pub, mal notées et qui plantaient la plupart du temps.

J’ai réussi en important mon fichier sur Lumafusion et en exportant directement vers ma pellicule photo, mais c’est assez fastidieux, et ça ne fonctionnerai pas pour un traitement par lots (si j’ai 10 vidéos, je devrais faire la manip 10 fois).

Sur Mac j’aurai utilisé Handbrake, mais justement je voudrais tout faire depuis l’iPad (j’envisage de remplacer mon Mac par un iPad Pro).

Je trouve ça fou vu la quantité d’app de qualité sur l’App Store, parfois sur des sujets pointus, qu’il n’y ai pas un seul convertisseur vidéo correct. Ou alors j’ai raté quelque chose.

Quelqu’un aurait déjà trouvé ça ?


----------



## Chris K (1 Mai 2020)

Tout pareil.. J’ai cherché récemment et j’ai rien trouvé de solide. Suis peut-être aussi passé à côté.


----------



## kasimodem (1 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,

Au delà de trouver une app, ça risque d'être très long de traiter une conversion vidéo avec l'iPad, je suis pas certain que ce soit fait pour ça, l'OS n'est pas vraiment optimisé pour.
L'idée serait plutôt de déporter ces parties gourmandes en ressources et en calcul sur un serveur et que l'iPad ne soit que le terminal de pilotage du processus.
Par exemple, si vous avez un NAS, vous pouvez installer soit une VM soit un Docker et y monter un Handbrake. Ensuite vous pilotez votre conversion depuis un onglet Safari, c'est le NAS qui calcule.
Enfin moi c'est ce que je fais, j'ai dockerisé un max de choses sur mon Syno.


----------



## Chris K (1 Mai 2020)

kasimodem a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Au delà de trouver une app, ça risque d'être très long de traiter une conversion vidéo avec l'iPad, je suis pas certain que ce soit fait pour ça, l'OS n'est pas vraiment optimisé pour.
> L'idée serait plutôt de déporter ces parties gourmandes en ressources et en calcul sur un serveur et que l'iPad ne soit que le terminal de pilotage du processus.
> ...



Oui j’avais envisagé cette solution, mais je m’y suis pas penché plus que ça pour le moment.
Quand à la conversation vidéo sur l’iPad lui même, je me dis que sur un iPad Pro ça pourrait le faire quand même... s’agit pas que de l’OS mais aussi du hardware. Bon... j’en sais pas plus que cela, simple supposition.


----------



## So0paman (1 Mai 2020)

Merci pour vos réponses. Le Nas est une solution mais mon Nas actuel est vraiment utilisé comme un disque réseau, ça n’est pas un modèle performant capable d’encoder.

Pour la capacité de l’iPad à faire de l’encodage, perso je n’ai aucun doute. Quand je vois que mon simple iPad de 2018 est presque plus rapide à exporter un montage sur Lumafusion que mon MacBook Pro de 2015 avec Final Cut, je ne vois pas pourquoi ça ne serait pas possible. D’autant plus avec un iPad Pro.


----------



## kasimodem (1 Mai 2020)

Je viens de tester handbrake en docker sur Syno, l'encodage a duré 20 min pour un film. J'ai pas un Syno très puissant mais c'est pas très important, on est pas aux pièces sur ce genre d'opérations. L'avantage c'est qu'on peut faire du traitement par lot.
A noter que la charge processeur est élevée mais je pouvais quand même toujours accéder aux dossiers réseau.


----------



## lineakd (2 Mai 2020)

@kasimodem , quel nas utilises tu?
Quelles autres logiciels dockerises tu?


----------



## kasimodem (2 Mai 2020)

Tout modèle Synology supportant officiellement docker sera compatible, par contre il faut rajouter de la RAM.
J'ai dockerisé :

Homebridge pour rajouter et piloter dans Homekit mes périphériques non compatibles officiellement
Bitwarden pour mes mots de passe
Quelques VPN pour sortir sur différentes routes selon les sites que je consulte
Handbrake
Wordpress
Letsencrypt pour le SSL du Syno
Pi-Hole pour le filtrage des pubs en amont du navigateur
Et d'autres essais selon les envies ou besoins, de toutes façons c'est sans risque, on teste on jette, pas de pollution de la config du Syno, c'est séparé. Je fais pas tout tourner en même temps, j'allume et j’éteins au besoin.


----------



## lineakd (2 Mai 2020)

@kasimodem , merci


----------



## lineakd (3 Mai 2020)

@kasimodem , je n’ai pas réussi à utiliser le docker jlesage-handbrake sur le nas. 
J’accède à ce nas en https, derrière une box (port 5800 autorisé).
J’ai modifié l’environnement de ce docker en ajoutant secure_connection=1 en passant par l’onglet environnement du docker.
Aurais tu une solution pour que je puisse utiliser ce docker?


----------



## So0paman (18 Mai 2020)

Je remonte le sujet car je viens de trouver un truc génial, un peu par hasard.

Alors c'est complètement étrange, mais l'application "Raccourcis", possède une fonction d'encodage intégrée ce qui m'a permis de me créer très facilement une action qui me permet de convertir mes vidéos hyper facilement depuis mon iPad / iPhone. 

Je vous met les captures d'écran pour que vous puissiez la faire également, voir l'adapter selon vos besoins.

Donc pour le fonctionnement : 


J'appuie sur mon raccourci directement depuis mon centre de contrôle car j'ai ajouté le Widget
Il m'ouvre l'application Fichiers, je peux sélectionner les vidéos que je veux convertir
Il me demande la taille de l'enregistrement que je souhaite (Car j'ai mis la varialbe "Demander à chaque fois"), pas la vitesse car je ne veux pas la modifier mais vous pouvez
Il fait l'encodage en tâche de fond
Quand il a fini, il ouvre l'application Fichiers à nouveau et me demande ou je veux les enregistrer

C'est top ! Je viens de tester, j'ai converti des vidéos MP4 en 4K qu'il n'acceptait pas dans mon application Photos, il m'a sorti hyper rapidement une conversion en .mov 4K avec le framerate original, que j'ai pu enregistrer dans Fichiers et ensuite l'envoyer dans mes photos. 

Après vous pouvez varianter, il est possible de lui demande de l'enregistrer directement dans vos photos, mais en tout cas ça marche super bien.

Si jamais ça intéresse certains qui n'arriveraient pas à la recréer n'hésitez pas à me demander j'essayerai de voir si je peux partager le raccourci directement.


----------



## Nicolarts (1 Juin 2020)

So0paman a dit:


> Et pour cause c’est un format mp4 non compatible Apple. Il fallait donc la convertir.


J'ai testé un vidéo gratuit en mp4 et je le mets iPhone SE depuis iCloud. Le vidéo est fonctionné super de lecteur du vidéo. 



So0paman a dit:


> C'est top ! Je viens de tester, j'ai converti des vidéos MP4 en 4K qu'il n'acceptait pas dans mon application Photos, il m'a sorti hyper rapidement une conversion en .mov 4K avec le framerate original, que j'ai pu enregistrer dans Fichiers et ensuite l'envoyer dans mes photos.


Je viens aussi tester ce petit outil et ça marche super bien vers .mov. Mais par curieux, ça marche aussi convertir vers m4v ? Car on me pose la question si c'est possible de le faire ou pas depuis iPhone...

Merci d'avoir partagé pour le petit outil.


----------

